# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v.2.12.04: ZTE Z970, Z987, Z830

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v.2.12.04*  Accepting the challenges of fast-paced ever-changing GSM market, 
we generate innovative ideas to implement into Sigma software and provide you 
with solutions that any other boxes do not offer.
Today we proudly present you our latest development - 
the one and only service support for the most popular *ZTE Qualcomm Hexagon* smartphones. 
Keep your software up to date and enjoy the unique benefits of Sigma! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  1. Added *GUINEA PIG METHOD* of *Unlock / Repair IMEI* for the following devices:  *♦ ZTE Z970
♦ ZTE Z987
♦ ZTE Z830
♦ ZTE Compel
♦ ZTE Grand X Max+
♦ ZTE ZMAX
♦ ZTE Grand X Z933* (test mode)  *Service support without rooting for devices on Android 4.4.2 / 4.4.4.
Find full service manual الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   2. New MTK Android smartphones have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Acer A1-713* (MT8382) *♦ BLU STUDIO 5.0 C* (MT6572) *♦ DASH MUSIC II* (MT6572) *♦ Gfive Bravo A5* (MT6572) *♦ POLYTRON W2430* (MT6577) *♦ Keener K-9S* (MT8389) *♦ Nyx Fly Mini* (MT6572) *♦ QMobile A9* (MT6577) *♦ Voice Xtreme V60* (MT6589) *♦ WIKO JIMMY* (MT6582)   3. New MTK phones have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Q Mobile G 400* (MT6260) *♦ Doro Phoneeasy 508* (MT6260) *♦ Keneksi S1* (MT6260)   4.Fast Direct Unlock database has been updated with new firmware version for  *ZTE Switch X1:* CELLCOM_LR_P727D50V1.0.0B03  5. Sigma root solution: updated list of models supported with "Autodetect" feature  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## alterawee2

thank you very much

----------

